# How to add an attachment to a posting



## MuranoJo (Sep 30, 2017)

How do you add an attachment (say a Word doc) as a thumbnail to a posting?  I've seen these posted here & there, but couldn't figure it out tonight.  The 'insert' icon didn't seem to provide an answer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> How do you add an attachment (say a Word doc) as a thumbnail to a posting?  I've seen these posted here & there, but couldn't figure it out tonight.  The 'insert' icon didn't seem to provide an answer.



when you start a new thread or click to reply there is a button at the bottom titled "upload a file"

it should also be available in the "more options" button when composing a reply as well


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh, geez, I knew it would be obvious and I just missed it.  OK, thanks much!


----------

